# Considering Drone



## Space Face (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm considering getting an entry level drone.   The DJI Mini (Flymore Combo) seems to fit the bill from the reviews and tutorials I've looked at and price point. I'd be using it for general aerial videography and the odd still image.

Any advice or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm now looking at the DJI Mavic Air II (Flymore Combo).  Twice the price of the Mini but packs so much more features and quality.  Any advice welcomed.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 21, 2020)

I know nothing about drones other than I like watching arial video shot with them. What does your research say about that model?


----------



## Destin (Sep 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I'm now looking at the DJI Mavic Air II (Flymore Combo).  Twice the price of the Mini but packs so much more features and quality.  Any advice welcomed.



100% get the mavic air II.. you’ll outgrow the mini really fast. I started with a DJI spark and upgraded within a few short months because I found it lacking. 

Make sure you watch plenty of tutorials, and understand your area’s laws regarding drone use. Take it seriously and make sure you’re not putting manned aircraft or people on the ground at risk. 

My drone is one of the best purchases I ever made and I highly reccomend one to anyone who enjoys photography because it makes boring scenes close to home exciting again.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I'm considering getting an entry level drone.   The DJI Mini (Flymore Combo) seems to fit the bill from the reviews and tutorials I've looked at and price point. I'd be using it for general aerial videography and the odd still image.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions appreciated.



I am interested in doing this as well, so will be watching this thread. If you end up with some specific recommendations, I would love to see them shared here. Many thanks!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering getting an entry level drone.   The DJI Mini (Flymore Combo) seems to fit the bill from the reviews and tutorials I've looked at and price point. I'd be using it for general aerial videography and the odd still image.
> ...



I've watched many hours of video's on YouTube and the Air 2 seems to be the best bang for buck at around £950 for the Flymore Combo.  I'm coming very close to getting that.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

Destin said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now looking at the DJI Mavic Air II (Flymore Combo).  Twice the price of the Mini but packs so much more features and quality.  Any advice welcomed.
> ...



Thanks Destin.  As above, I've watched loads of videos and checked up on the registration, rules, regs and legal situation.  The Air II certainly seems to be a wonderful bit of kit.

Cheers again,  appreciated.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> I know nothing about drones other than I like watching arial video shot with them. What does your research say about that model?



Thanks, as above,  there's very little negative about this model at the price point.

Cheers.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 22, 2020)

Practice, practice, practice in a small open area before venturing further afield or aloft.   Keep in mind, wind speed and direction can change rapidly close to the surface.  It may be reasonably calm on the surface and a bit breezy starting as little as 33 meters (100 feet) off the ground.  

Mine is a little no name unit but the feature I like is a takeoff button that pops it up to a couple meters into a hover.  From there I can trim it and then start flying.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> Practice, practice, practice in a small open area before venturing further afield or aloft.   Keep in mind, wind speed and direction can change rapidly close to the surface.  It may be reasonably calm on the surface and a bit breezy starting as little as 33 meters (100 feet) off the ground.
> 
> Mine is a little no name unit but the feature I like is a takeoff button that pops it up to a couple meters into a hover.  From there I can trim it and then start flying.




Thanks for the input.  I think you are right about the practice.  Baby steps for me I think.  A lot of money at stake if I jump ahead of my skill level and smash or lose the craft.


----------



## nmoody (Sep 22, 2020)

The rules and regulations surrounding them in the US has steered me away from them. Everywhere I want to fly them seems to be off limits. Otherwise I would be all over this!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2020)

nmoody said:


> The rules and regulations surrounding them in the US has steered me away from them. Everywhere I want to fly them seems to be off limits. Otherwise I would be all over this!




Just had a quick look at a map for my area and it's fairly open, thankfully.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 22, 2020)

nmoody said:


> The rules and regulations surrounding them in the US has steered me away from them. Everywhere I want to fly them seems to be off limits. Otherwise I would be all over this!



I can tell you they take this very seriously and should.  I was cooking along one day and someone else near me at 7000 feet reported seeing a drone.  I am absolutely certain that ATC (Air Traffic Control) has a means for handling/reporting this.  I would not steer away from it...just know the regs and abide by them.

I have also been headed home and heard the tower controller near my home airport coordinating with a drone pilot flying near (within 4 miles) the airport.  This must have been a commercial operation and there are many legitimate uses for these tools.

A Category 1 ILS terminates at 200 feet above the ground.  Cat II and II are even lower.  Even the cheapest drone is capable of this.  So, just know what you are allowed to do where.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Out here, you simply have to worry about buckshot. 

Folks are not happy about having little cameras flying about, and figure your a perv., a pedo. or the popo. 

In the 1980's it would have been an open deal, but now its a bit dangerous for your investment.


----------



## adamhiram (Sep 23, 2020)

Destin said:


> you’ll outgrow the mini really fast. I started with a DJI spark and upgraded within a few short months because I found it lacking.


I had the opposite experience as Destin, but also had very different motivations.  I wasn’t sure how much I would actually use it, and was more interested in a high end toy than a professional tool.  I found the Spark to be sufficient for my needs, and just wish it had longer flight time - something they addressed in the Mavic Mini.  However if you want the ability to o shoot in raw or other more advanced features, you’re definitely on the right path with the Mavic Air.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2020)

adamhiram said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > you’ll outgrow the mini really fast. I started with a DJI spark and upgraded within a few short months because I found it lacking.
> ...



Yes thanks.  I doubt I'll do any professional work but with the quality of the Air the option is there.

Cheers!!!


----------



## pez (Sep 24, 2020)

I like not needing a license or registration for my Mini, but I really want the Air2 now. Thinking of going ahead and getting the drone license, just in case I want to monetize some video and not be subject to the wrath of the FAA.


----------



## pez (Mar 22, 2022)

EllaBaileq said:


> I'm currently using DJI Mavic Air II and am quite happy.


I'm planning on an Air 2 soon!


----------



## Wonderfe (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm currently using DJI Mavic Air II and am quite happy. I don't know if I'll ever post such videos somewhere on YouTube, but this quality is quite enough to share my videos with friends. Especially since I still don't have money for some new model and will have to save up if I want to buy it. But on the other hand, we share various funny videos that we make while we shoot them with the help of a drone. Honestly, I would never have believed it if someone had told me that I would be able to use a drone almost professionally and enjoy it in a few years. Maybe I should look for a job related to this?


----------



## pez (Apr 3, 2022)

Just got an Air 2S, very happy with it so far!


----------

